# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Геноцид Человечества

## Vелес

Довольно полезное видео.
Сразу перехочется пить пиво и всякую коко-колу...

----------

